# UK Shout!



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello!! I'm fairly new on here. Tried to log in ages ago but I am not a computer whizz. 

I'm part of the Kamon federation and train in MT, boxing, BJJ, escrima, karate, Tae Kwon Do and Preying Mantis


----------



## Kacey (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... happy posting!


----------



## Hawke (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

Cheers.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome to martial talk!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow so many nice people!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 4, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome through the doors marked "Best MA Forum On The Net" .

Okay, those doors don't actually exist but the welcome certainly does.

You're one busy chap if you practise all those arts !  I have more than enough just dealing with iaido :faints:.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Looks like you are a very busy guy.  Happy posting.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Welcome through the doors marked "Best MA Forum On The Net" .
> 
> Okay, those doors don't actually exist but the welcome certainly does.
> 
> You're one busy chap if you practise all those arts ! I have more than enough just dealing with iaido :faints:.


 
Wow, you do Iaido? I saw a demo of that in Reigate and it was awesome. 

I get very busy (train every night, teach at the weekend, and chatting to you guys during the day!!!)


----------



## mjd (Jul 6, 2007)

welcome UK man


----------



## Tswolfman (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 6, 2007)

welcome to  MT  :wavey:


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Good to have another non-techie here.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome, I have a British MA magazine called "Combat" the best in Martial arts Coverage. Even though its expensive to buy over here, I like it alot.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 11, 2007)

Combat is okay (I know one of the writers) but I find that Martial Arts Illustrated is slightly better. 

In the meantime have a look at our website 
www.kamonwingchun.com

If any guys on this forum ever want to drop by and train they are welcome


----------



## Pedro Gouveia (Jul 11, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 14, 2007)

What an interesting list, there!  Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## tntma12 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk!!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------

